# NEW Wasp XO - Ultra Light EDC Singshot



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. I have an eye on this frame. Btw... Your long distance shooting drives me nuts. Great shooting, @Kalevala


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Great shooting! And considering the distance and the strong side wind, the shooting was fantastic!


----------



## Oisin (Oct 18, 2021)

Kalevala said:


>


Hey man, just got the XO, love it, but I'm having a problem with the bands slipping off due to the slippery nature of the plastic, I'm more used to natural forks and bands never slip on those, could you give me some tips on how to make the bands not slip off the forks? I shoot OTT btw if that's important.
Appreciate any help given.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

tool said:


> Thanks for sharing. I have an eye on this frame. Btw... Your long distance shooting drives me nuts. Great shooting, @Kalevala


Thank You very much Tool 🙏👍😎
Long distance shooting is so fun and satisfying 🤘


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Valery said:


> Great shooting! And considering the distance and the strong side wind, the shooting was fantastic!


Thanks Valery 🤘😊
Somehow shooting in the wind is more relaxing than shooting in perfect calm sunny weather.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Oisin said:


> Hey man, just got the XO, love it, but I'm having a problem with the bands slipping off due to the slippery nature of the plastic, I'm more used to natural forks and bands never slip on those, could you give me some tips on how to make the bands not slip off the forks? I shoot OTT btw if that's important.
> Appreciate any help given.


With amber belt band attachment looks clean, but I like to use rubber strips.
Wrap two rounds to the bottom of band groove before attaching band set.
Same works also with amber belt, but it is better use couple more rounds.


https://simpleshot.academy/wrap-and-tuck/


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your videos are awesome


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Your videos are awesome


Thank You very much Tag 🙏👍😊
Nice to hear that 🤘


----------



## RickiHeadshotLloyd (12 mo ago)

Oisin said:


> Hey man, just got the XO, love it, but I'm having a problem with the bands slipping off due to the slippery nature of the plastic, I'm more used to natural forks and bands never slip on those, could you give me some tips on how to make the bands not slip off the forks? I shoot OTT btw if that's important.
> Appreciate any help given.


I switched from using elastic tie ons for band attachment to clear belt from Wasp slingshots. Never looked back


----------



## RickiHeadshotLloyd (12 mo ago)

RickiHeadshotLloyd said:


> I switched from using elastic tie ons for band attachment to clear belt from Wasp slingshots. Never looked back


----------

